# Practical Retest Locations?



## MHSC (Dec 8, 2013)

I missed one station at practical testing.  The NREMT representative at the test site said we could retest after 4 days.  But the NREMT website only lists testing sites that are three weeks out.  Is there any way to access a list of testing sites  sooner than the three week window?


----------



## MHSC (Dec 10, 2013)

FYI, I found a solution.  I called some of the upcoming testing locations that are on the NREMT site that are 3 weeks or more out & found a hospital that would let me join their testing this week.


----------



## Bunker (Dec 10, 2013)

Why would you have to retest 1 skill? Just curious.


----------



## MHSC (Dec 10, 2013)

The test is set up with several stations, each being a test.  If you don't pass you test the one you missed again.  Most fails are due to nerves, I know mine was. It was the first station of the day & I ran out of time, what I wouldn't give for another 5 seconds, lol.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 10, 2013)

MHSC said:


> The test is set up with several stations, each being a test.  If you don't pass you test the one you missed again.  Most fails are due to nerves, I know mine was. It was the first station of the day & I ran out of time, what I wouldn't give for another 5 seconds, lol.



some sites allow same day retests.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

Usually you can retest same day if you not miss one or two stations...any more than that and you have to do the whole thing again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

Bunker said:


> Why would you have to retest 1 skill? Just curious.



I'm guessing you've never taken the NREMT Psychomotor exam.


----------



## Bunker (Dec 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> I'm guessing you've never taken the NREMT Psychomotor exam.



No. Taking AEMT this week. It's my understanding that after failing 5 skills you fail the entire exam process. That's why I was asking why would retaking 1 skill matter?


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 10, 2013)

Bunker said:


> No. Taking AEMT this week. It's my understanding that after failing 5 skills you fail the entire exam process. That's why I was asking why would retaking 1 skill matter?



https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_aemt_history.asp#Psychomotor_Examination

if you fail more than 4 skills you have to redo all of the skill stations. If you fail 4 or less you only have to retest the failed stations. If your site allows same day retests you can do it then. If you still fail you can do another retest at another date. If your site does not do same day retests you have 1 more shot.

hope that helps


----------



## Bunker (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. I thought the fail 5 was overly generous.


----------



## MHSC (Dec 10, 2013)

There were 28 testers, and they didn't finish the first round of tests until 3:30.  So they didn't offer any retests that day.


----------

